# Caught out!



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

Last week two of my ladies gave birth. One doe and one buck. Both white. I still have a few left to birth and am hoping this rotten weather clears up to make it easier on them. After weeks of nagging, I had just convinced my youngest daughter to bring a friend home after school. She spends a lot of time at school in town and prefers to socialize there instead of here, saying the farm is stinky and I'm a bit weird and obsessive about my animals. I promised her I would act like a completely normal human being and behave myself. Well, today she brought a friend home! Shock, surprise. She brings her to the yard I was in and guess what I was doing. Mum goat was screaming, the little brown buck was caught, head out, both legs pushed back, and there I am up to my elbows in yuck and goat bottom trying to help! The first thing this girl sees is me pulling a baby goat out of it's mother. My daughter just wanted to die. Her friend said "wow! Your mums big on first impressions, I've heard of people pulling a rabbit out of a hat but that was much cooler"! I'm still laughing, daughters not!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

As a mother of 4 I have to say, THAT WAS AWESOME! Lol I am rolling laughing thinking about it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Good job!!! You most likely super impressed your daughters friend who has probably never been exposed to farm life. But take heart at some point your daughter will realize (probably around 30) what a blessing her farm life was and she will long for it and realize how much she missed out on. City live is not all it is cracked up to be that's for sure. In fact I believe 1 week of every school years should be dedicated to city kids visiting different farms and experience real life that you don't plug in and charge up!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is hilarious :haha:


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I like her friends sense of humor!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

I threaten her that when I die I will leave her the farm in the will. There is a 20 year gap between her and my older four kids (she's adopted), and all of the others went to an agricultural college a fair distance from where we live. Lots of time, effort and money invested in their education. At a family gathering when the youngest was about 20 I asked 'does anyone know how long a sheep is pregnant for'? After a very awkward silence, they all laughed and the oldest said 'why would you ask any of us that......how in heavens name would any of us know that'? I think I'll sue the school for a refund!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

That is because vet schools not for the msot part are too busy teaching AR propaganda and outlawing standard practices like crop and dock. I have a new vet once at my vets office and he did not know the standard temp for a puppy - said he had to go check Merrick. Obviously I have a new vet as the whole office went a little to AR radical for my taste.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My kids' friends always seemed more impressed with our farm than our kids did.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

I raised 3 in the country and one in town. You can sure see the difference


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:haha: Too Funny!! LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

darth said:


> Last week two of my ladies gave birth. One doe and one buck. Both white. I still have a few left to birth and am hoping this rotten weather clears up to make it easier on them. After weeks of nagging, I had just convinced my youngest daughter to bring a friend home after school. She spends a lot of time at school in town and prefers to socialize there instead of here, saying the farm is stinky and I'm a bit weird and obsessive about my animals. I promised her I would act like a completely normal human being and behave myself. Well, today she brought a friend home! Shock, surprise. She brings her to the yard I was in and guess what I was doing. Mum goat was screaming, the little brown buck was caught, head out, both legs pushed back, and there I am up to my elbows in yuck and goat bottom trying to help! The first thing this girl sees is me pulling a baby goat out of it's mother. My daughter just wanted to die. Her friend said "wow! Your mums big on first impressions, I've heard of people pulling a rabbit out of a hat but that was much cooler"! I'm still laughing, daughters not!


GREAT STORY,
I showed you post to my daughter and she was cracking up..however a few minutes later she was lecturing our pregnant goats on their delivery timing


----------

